# Black mask



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

blask mask Elong?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope! But still very nice!


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ja said:


> Nope! But still very nice!


Thanks ,actually there is red on the gill cover too.Maybe the light influrence the actual color!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually....that fish might just get the black mask. You can see the shadings for it...very faint. He might just be a little stressed or it could be a lighting thing. Looks much more like the elongatus that does show a black mask then the one that doesnt..imo.


----------



## 333 (Mar 23, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Actually....that fish might just get the black mask. You can see the shadings for it...very faint. He might just be a little stressed or it could be a lighting thing. Looks much more like the elongatus that does show a black mask then the one that doesnt..imo.


Yup,for me when picked up this Elong,it really has a blask mask,and also has reddish on gill or even pre-pelvic and pectoral fin







!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I see more red developing rather than a black mask.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ja said:


> I see more red developing rather than a black mask.


Kind of like this?









These are two of the 7 black mask elongatus I have had in the past. I have also had two of the red elongatus. There is a distinct difference in the two and imo....the one he has is what people refer to as the black masked elongatus.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Those dont look like bm? the ones ive seen have a completly black face


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

huck said:


> Those dont look like bm? the ones ive seen have a completly black face


They were....the black blushing on the face would come out at different times...mainly when they were stressed. I have never seen an elongatus with a completely black face...only a black blushing that comes out as a thick strip that covers the eyes....


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

The face on mine is a lot darker, and mine has no red at all and the other black mask i saw had a darker face than mine My guys face does not change color his body does very slightly









heres another pic


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

333 said:


> Actually....that fish might just get the black mask. You can see the shadings for it...very faint. He might just be a little stressed or it could be a lighting thing. Looks much more like the elongatus that does show a black mask then the one that doesnt..imo.


Yup,for me when picked up this Elong,it really has a blask mask,and also has reddish on gill or even pre-pelvic and pectoral fin







!!
[/quote]

That looks like a reg elong very clean looking a black mask has a black face All the time.
Beautiful fish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice looking fish.

You could be right. Mine had a black mask when they came in, and it would come and go, but it was never a constant fixture. I also had a couple elongatus years ago that had no black at all and were just red.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

I like them with the red Ive never seen one in rl though. I guess depending on where they come from there might a few diff variations other then reg and blk mask, I was told mine is from brazil
He has looked the same for 6+years other than he has grown about 3"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

huck said:


> The face on mine is a lot darker, and mine has no red at all and the other black mask i saw had a darker face than mine My guys face does not change color his body does very slightly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I think of a black mask elong this is what I see. Very nice!


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Thank you , his name is Snuggles


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres a link to Aquascape Elongs
Elong


----------

